# First HTPC



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If I buy something like

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=f7c6758e9329f0568f4824f696f2a09een02

can I use it as my only source for my theatre? It would be Blu-Ray, DVD, analog tv tuner, PVR, gaming (Starcraft2) and music. I am building a decent system and don't want to skimp on source quality, without spending an arm and a leg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the intel processor my self.


----------

